# A memorable Trapping Day, PLZ read



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Well Today me and my dad went out to pull our mink traps, because the water was starting to freeze. Well Anyway after our Second ****, I was heading down to a small stream where I had a Pocket Set. As I was nearing the water, there was an Otter struggling In a 1 1/2 Coilspring on the bank All tangled up in Grass. I Could see a trap tag on the chain and My name was on it!!!! Apperantly the otter got in my pocket set while trying to get the fish in it, and pulled the stake out. But thank god he got tangled up on the bank.


----------

